# Visit at "Woessner Orchideen", Unterwössen, Germany



## peter.orchid (Oct 1, 2011)

Two days ago I visited the orchid farm of Franz Glanz in Unterwössen,
Germany, Bavaria. I bought four orchids: Paph. armeniacum,
Paph. micranthum, Paph. rothschildianum x anitum and a
young plant of Phrag. kovachii.
Here are some photos of flowering Paphiopedilums:
Paph. armeniacum
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3531/papharmenia.jpg

Paph. micranthum






Paph. coccineum


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 1, 2011)

*Visit at Woessner Orchideen, 2*

Here some more flowering Paphiopedilum
at Woessner Orchids, Bavaria, Germany

Paph. armeniacum





Paph. hangianum


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 1, 2011)

Great pics and wonderful flowers!!!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

I love the coccineum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I love the coccineum.



Me, too!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.That's one of the greenhouses I really want to visit in my lifetime.


----------



## Roth (Oct 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing.That's one of the greenhouses I really want to visit in my lifetime.



He is an excellent grower, usually everything is potted in fine bark and perlite, and he waters like hell, uses 20-20-20 peters. Cannot do simpler.


I visited him a couple of years ago, during the coldest storm Germany ever had, on the way to Austria.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, must have been a great visit!!!! did you take those blooming armen. and micrant. home? Is the Wössner Black Wings a blooming size plant? Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing hangianum!!


----------



## Roy (Oct 3, 2011)

The coccineum & hangianum are very nice. The micranthum & armeniacum well on the bad side of poor.


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty paphs, maybe one day I'll visit this nursery as well.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 3, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks for the visit!


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are two more photos:
Paph. Harold Koopowitz




Paph. Dollgoldii


----------



## Hakone (Oct 4, 2011)

He has no albino paphiopedilum ?


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 4, 2011)

Hakone said:


> He has no albino paphiopedilum ?


Maybe he has, but I dont know. Please ask him:
email: [email protected]


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is a photo of one of the greenhouses of Franz Glanz!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2011)

what a fantastic greenhouse of Paphs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2011)

What a fantastic greenhouse for anything!


----------

